# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Khoe hàng, nhân tiện thử tập làm lái buôn cái.

## hardfarmer

Khoe hàng, nhân tiện thử tập làm lái buôn  để cạnh tranh với em Thùy Trang xinh đẹp bên Đông Phương Hà Nội.
1. Biến tần BEST 3KW: 4.300K
2. Spindle 3kW: 6500K
3. Boad Mach 3 USB  - 4trục: 2900k
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## writewin

giá đó là giá anh bán hay mua thế ah ^^

----------


## hardfarmer

> giá đó là giá anh bán hay mua thế ah ^^


Giá bán chứ bác ww. Nhưng hiện tại còn mỗi một bộ thôi bác ạ, có ông bạn nhắm rồi.

----------


## occutit

Spindle 3kw phi 100 hay bao nhiêu bác. Nếu 100 thì xuống đất đi bác. Còn nếu spindle 12000 RPM thì giá đấy siêu rẻ. Mấy món kia cũng thế. Đọ giá với bé trang là bác chết trước.

----------


## hardfarmer

Bé Trang bán 7300k bác ơi. Phi 100, 24000v/ph

----------


## occutit

Ôi má ơi. Giá gì khiếp thế, bác có nhầm không. Bọn Tàu có 2 loại phi 100, 1 loại 24000v/phut  giá khá bèo, 1 loại 24k RPM để khắc kim loại thì giá tầm 10 củ hơn. 
Bác bán giá này thì khó cạnh tranh lắm nha. Bây giờ em lười rồi nên không ship nữa. Biên cũng tắt rồi.

----------


## writewin

oa oa anh định dùng con spin này cho con máy anh định lắp hả, máy kl thì nên chọn spink tốc đọ thấp và lực cắt lớn ah, chứ con spin đó anh chạy ko có con dao nào chịu nổi đâu anh ah,nếu anh có ý định ăn sắt thì em nghĩ nên tống con spin đó đi càng nhanh càng tốt ah, rồi nhờ anh Nam hay anh Phuc chọn cho con spin ăn kim loại ah

----------


## nguyenthuytrang

_Hiii vinh dự quá!_
Em lại được anh *hardfarmer* coi trọng vậy! nhưng thật ra em chỉ là trưởng 1 nhóm kinh doanh thôi chứ phòng kinh doanh có nhiều nhóm vì không thể đồng thời các nhóm kinh doanh đều đăng ở đây được nên anh nghĩ vậy chứ all phòng kinh doanh chỗ em khoảng 14 người chưa tính các anh bên phòng kỹ thuật lát rảnh em sẽ chụp ảnh up lên hiiiiii

----------


## Gamo

Không cần mất công vậy, bọn anh chỉ cần em chụp hình các chị là được rồi  :Cool:

----------


## hitoshi88

Oài bên em chắc buôn người nữa nên mới nhiều nhân viên vậy hả hihi

----------


## Khoa C3

Bên em cũng có 40 mạng nhưng chả chú nào biết gì, hàng ngày tới xưởng trải cuộn nox ra sân cắt vụn ra gấp thành mấy hình vớ vẩn xong lại đi về  :Wink:

----------


## nguyenthuytrang

ảnh nóng hổi vừa thổi vừa xem!
Facebook hay thông tin địa chỉ lý lịch của các cô nhân viên ai mua em đều bán hết ( bằng gấu bông hoặc chè, kem ...v..vvv.... )

----------


## Khoa C3

Bẩu các cô ấy chụp ảnh xì tai đi em, thay vì trang điểm thì cứ bôi mỡ bò cao tốc cũng dc. Có ảnh bán địa chỉ mới đắt hàng, haha.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## writewin

làm dáng với các linh kiện cnc cũng dc, mổi em 1 món ^^, giống như mấy chân dài giới thiệu xe ấy ^^, hè hè

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mà em Trang giờ vẫn còn chơi gấu bông à? Sao anh em diễn đàn chưa ai kua được em Trang để mọi người đc nhờ ké  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

em trang 2 con 1 chồng rồi nhé báo cho các bác vỡ mộng , em ấy lấy gấu bông cho cháu nó chơi  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Oài, nhìn hình tưởng em nó 9x

----------


## nguyenthuytrang

> em trang 2 con 1 chồng rồi nhé báo cho các bác vỡ mộng , em ấy lấy gấu bông cho cháu nó chơi


Anh Minh này hài quá 2 nhóc là con Chị chủ! em SN 92 vừa học ra trường, tất cả nhân viên nữ chỉ có mỗi 1 chị 90 còn lại toàn 92 => 94 đa phần học trường tài chính kế toán gần công ty! Em giờ chưa có người yêu lun!

----------


## ga_cnc

Thế bé Trang có ưng mối này không?  :Stick Out Tongue:  http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/897-ngthha-Tu-Dam-Me

----------


## nguyenthuytrang

> Thế bé Trang có ưng mối này không?  http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/897-ngthha-Tu-Dam-Me


Ánh mắt nhìn máy bằng sắt đắm đuối như thế thì chẳng khác nào mấy anh kỹ thuật bên em! suốt ngày kêu ế mà mấy cô phòng kinh doanh tán mãi không đổ!
*..."Em chỉ cần yêu anh thôi, máy móc để anh lo  "......*  theo như facebook của anh Q. trường  
http://tapchi.guu.vn/5-ly-do-ban-nen...GOuKuH521.html

----------


## biết tuốt

em trang bị kỷ luật rồi , khối a nuốt nước bọt đây  :Wink:   , như mà các em không chịu theo quy định chung nên phải vậy ,em là trưởng nhóm mà có mỗi việc cỏn con làm theo quy định của forum mà không theo được , thì a nào dám cưa cẩm nữa cưa về chưa nói xong đã cãi xong  :Wink:

----------

